# .22 rifle ?



## bogle (Sep 9, 2006)

Question:

When a barrel is marked Long or Long Rifle, does that mean you are not supposed to use shorts? Or is that just to let you know what the barrel is chambered for? :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have used shorts in a LR before with no problem. this was a bolt action. i doubt a short would have enough gas to operate a semi auto. dont use LR in a short though, they get stuck 

mark


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Your best accuracy will not come from shorts because they have a longer jump to the rifling (freebore). That said, shooting a 22 short in a rifle marked LR, is akin to shooting 2 3/4" shotgun shells in a shotgun labeled 3". Or I guess more like shooting 38 specials in a 357 magnum.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Most auto-loaders will say .22 LR only, or at least that is what is printed on mine. My single shot .22 has printed LR or SR on it and have shot many shorts, longs, and bird shot though it. Just no .22 mags due to their larger size.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just save yourself the hassle and do not use 22 long or 22 short


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Some rifles, like the marlin 981t (81t), will use all regular 22 rounds. which is short, long, and long rifle


----------

